# Best fishing: Hurricane, Bear, Karick?



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Putting together a camping, turkey hunting, bass fishing trip for some friends. I have only fished Hurricane lake. Which lake has the best fishing?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that the biggest fish have come out of Hurricane.
I recall several years ago when two huge bass came out of there in the same week. In the 14 lb range if I recall correctly. Maybe bigger.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would do Hurricane just cause it's bigger. Karrick has very nice camping facilities though.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Hurricane


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hurricane by far, don't bother with the other lakes.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Does hurricane have good bluegill and shellcracker?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Does hurricane have good bluegill and shellcracker?


Blues yes, crackers---not sure since I don't ever target them. I would guess yes though....:thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

lots of big shellcrackers in Hurricane. Spot the beds during the daylight and come back and fish for them at night.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to Bear and Hurricane lake yesterday. Was fishing from around 8am until 2pm and didn't get as much as a hit!!! So I threw the poles in the truck and just went walking around talking to others fishing there, some had been camping and fishing everyday for the past few days and caught only 2-3 fish...So it wasn't just my bad luck on the lake, the Fish just wouldnt bite.

I love fishing at Bear Lake though and Hurricane Lake is just huge so there is more places to fish. I haven't fished Karick Lake in about 15 years, but back then it was real good. Always had good luck there.

So just watch the Weather, Pack the poles and go where-ever you want, you will have fun either way :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Where are these places located? I recently put a little trolling motor on my jon boat and am looking to hit the lakes.

EDIT: NM, found them on Google maps. Looks like they're in Blackwater State Forrest.


----------

